
We must continue to offend - erikbye
https://dispatch.no/blog/we_must_continue_to_offend.html
======
aashishkoirala
Flagged this, site has a bad SSL cert.

~~~
erikbye
Really? It's Let's Encrypt...

~~~
aashishkoirala
My bad, sorry. Unflagged. Wonder why Chrome doesn't trust Let's Encrypt,
though.

~~~
erikbye
Chrome should trust Let's Encrypt, and it does on every Chrome I've tried.
Which version/OS are you on and what exactly is the message from Chrome?

~~~
aashishkoirala
Chrome 55.0.2883.91 on Android 6.0.1, it says server certificate is not
trusted.

~~~
erikbye
Could you test again now?

~~~
aashishkoirala
Works now.

